

Meet Microsoft’s Project Spartan, the New IE6 - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/meet-microsofts-project-spartan-new-ie6/

======
ksenzee
Half of me is genuinely curious why Microsoft would take on the thankless task
of maintaining yet another rendering engine. The other half is reliving early
Trident nightmares and whimpering in a corner.

